# Tha Carter III BITCH.



## SmokinPurp (Jun 21, 2008)

Tell me what you think of, IMO, the greatest album ever.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 21, 2008)

Johnny Cash Cut some new tracks ?


----------



## thugtillidie (Jun 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Johnny Cash Cut some new tracks ?


 its a lil wayne album (rap) an its the greatest


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 21, 2008)

Oh I see another one made it outta the Getto.... He'll be broke in a year... Unless he builds a sweet portfolio... maybe follow in Wil Smiths Footsteps


----------



## thugtillidie (Jun 21, 2008)

pretty much all rappers dat come up stay rich there smart they invest in jus about everything u can invest in some of the richest people in the united states are rappers wich rap is the best selling right now beating ALL so id give em some credit 4 there hustle


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 21, 2008)

props... One


----------



## mikeNASTY13 (Jun 21, 2008)

i'm surprised weezy is doing so well. he does have quite a few pretty good lines, but his voice kinda bugs me.

"Cuz bitch I'm the bomb like TICK, TICK"


----------



## Yeah (Jun 21, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Oh I see another one made it outta the Getto.... He'll be broke in a year... Unless he builds a sweet portfolio... maybe follow in Wil Smiths Footsteps


He was never really in the ghetto. Signed his first record deal when he was 13. Good album, though. It was highly anticipated and he sold over a mil in the first week, even though it leaked a week prior to the release date!


----------



## skiskate (Jun 21, 2008)

To be honest im not a fan at all of this. Da drought 3 was my favourite.


----------



## SmokinPurp (Jun 22, 2008)

Drought 3 was great. The anticipation of this album really contributes to its greatness. I'm not really a HUGE rap fan, but I can appreciate this.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 22, 2008)

All the Bitch's in the Hood scream Hey .. Hoe Hey Hoe ...


----------



## Senor SmokeAlot (Jun 22, 2008)

carter 3 isn't bad. i only heard it a few times,i gotta take a nice blunt ride and listen to it,to really see wat its like. i dont think its the greatest,but its good. 

and im glad he sold that much. he beat 50's and kanye's numbers on their last albums,haha 50 must be hating real bad right now.


----------



## caliboy80 (Jun 22, 2008)

lil wayne does not waste time in banging out the cd's...........

the fire man fi fi fi fireman...yea!
weesy fuckin baby got these rapper's in my pocket..


----------



## StonedSurfer54 (Jun 22, 2008)

Its already platinum 


it speaks for itself


IMO, i think its a great album 



--C


----------



## hyphyjoose (Jun 22, 2008)

carter 2 was good..lil wayne fell off tho..lolipop is one of the most garbage songs i've ever heard..it's only good cuz it gets most girls wet..use to anyway till it got played the fuck out


----------

